# Are you Smarter than a 5th Grader?



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't know if anyone but me still watches this, but apparently they're showing it at 6:30-7:00PM weekdays, and it didn't show on my old SP.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

allan said:


> I don't know if anyone but me still watches this, but apparently they're showing it at 6:30-7:00PM weekdays, and it didn't show on my old SP.


This appears to be a 1/2hr syndicated version of the original program. (As a different program, that is why it wouldn't be picked up with the original SP)

Also, air times/channels (and availability) will likely vary in differing markets.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

MirclMax said:


> This appears to be a 1/2hr syndicated version of the original program. (As a different program, that is why it wouldn't be picked up with the original SP)


Do you mean "the original hour long episodes chopped into half hours and syndicated", or "a half hour new show with the same basic premise -- a la daily WWTBAM"?


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

New half-hour episodes a la daytime Millionaire. From what I've read, a modified format with a $250K top prize. Foxworthy remains as host. 

Some of these new syndicated episodes will also rerun in primetime one night per week on MyNetworkTV and on CMT.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Eeek, then I need to make a SP.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Argh, at least the airing at 10AM this morning was really Maury Povitch's show.

There are 2 eps/day listed on 2 different channels (I guess I picked the wrong one).. and 2/week on MyNetworkTV, as someone else said.

I'll try the other channel tomorrow if I remember.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The syndicated show changed the rules a lot. I admit I should actually listen to him explain the rules.. but it seems like you can't actually flunk out until you've answered all of the questions???

(I record the show, both primetime and this one, and basically FF through just to read the questions and the contestant answering.. and see some of the info tidbits they write on the screen about the player.)


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mattack said:


> The syndicated show changed the rules a lot. I admit I should actually listen to him explain the rules.. but it seems like you can't actually flunk out until you've answered all of the questions???


Technically, you can flunk out if you miss your tenth question, since you have no money left to multiply by 10 with "The Big Question".

(For those of you who haven't seen it yet, the main rules changes are:

There are only three fifth-graders (I think they alternate from show to show from a pool of nine), used for 3, 3, and 4 questions
Each question's value is now based on how hard it is ($500, $1000, $2500, $3500, or $5000, depending on grade)
The contestant's game does not end with an unsaved miss, but any money earned up to this point goes away; because of this, the contestants usually start with the hardest questions
If the contestant has any money after the 10 questions, "The Big Question" (played just like the Million Dollar Question) is played for 10 times the amount won up to that point, so the most a contestant can win is $250,000
A player who goes for the big question and misses, or misses on their 10th question, leaves with $250 (in a "prepaid credit card", although they never say what company offers the card), unless they had more than $2500 (I think) when they missed, in which case the consolation prize is a $2500 card.
The show ends with the "Joke of the Day", which is a "You Might Be a *******" joke with its last line replaced by "You Might Not Be Smarter Than a Fifth Grader".)
-- Don


----------

